# Another Canadian Member!!



## Naughtyme Cavies (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi everyone!! Introducing myself as another Canadian member looking to get into the wonderful world of mice breeding  At present I show and breed cavies and imported 17 of the cute little critters from Denmark in Sept. 2012 from Cavy Cats Cavairy also known as Cats Mousery (Hi Annbritt :gwavec ) As much as I'd love to go back over and bring some of her mice back with me again the chances of that happening in the time frame that I'd like to have the mice ..well probably not going to happen because I want my mice NOW!! lol. So, looking for breeders in North America and preferably on the West Coast who'd be able to help me out. I'm looking for long hairs and parti colors and BIG EARS!! Also love the siamese marked babies  I should rephrase that..I'm looking for longhairs such as Texels but I'm also looking for shorthair particolors or siamese in either hair pattern but both must have big ears! Actually, I'm looking for anything. Just looking for breeders that have MICE and are in my neighborhood so I don't have to go to the pet store and ask them to order me fancy mice and take my chances with what I get.  Any takers out there? Hope to hear from someone soon. Take care all


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

welcome! hope you can find mice soon! 8D


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

The Canadian mouse fanciers seem to be off the web. By west cost I assume you mean British Columbia in which case I really have no leads but I hope someone on this forum might. There is someone from Alberta on here but I cannot recall BC. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello fellow Canadian. How's your igloo doing? Mine melted a little last week but we patched it up with maple syrup.
In any case, I'm in Alberta and working on some Siamese, Yellows and Satins currently, but not expecting much within the next few months, so regardless of how close you are I'm not much help. Good luck!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

